# A Message from Datu Kelly Worden



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 13, 2011)

Posted on his Facebook account and reposted with permission.

====

Hello to all the Modern Arnis practitioners and leaders attending this  weekends Modern Arnis Family Reunion Camp, the Time for Healing  gathering. First off I would really like to thank Datu Tim Hartman for  making this event happen. Equally important are all the instructors who  have joined together to make this 10 Year Anniversary  of Professor  Presas passing a time of rejoice for all he accomplished and shared  with the martial arts world! Not a day goes by that I dont reach out to  Professor in my heart and soul for his gifts he shared openly and  willingly to anyone from any discipline who stepped onto the training  floor; his impact will be felt for generations to come. The instructors  listed here, Tim Hartman, Dan Anderson, Chuck Gauss, Dieter Knuttell,  Brian Zawilinski, Rick Manglinong, and Rich Parsons, are a direct  reflection of that commitment and truly should be commended for their  contributions to the Art within your art, the art of Modern Arnis.

It  is very disappointing that I have to announce my inability to attend  this weekend. As many of you may have heard or been informed on June  27th 2011 I was involved in a motorcycle collision when a truck jumped  the stop sign illegally and crossed into my lane of traffic.  Briefly, I  sensed something was wrong, slowed down and when I realized the truck  was coming I locked up the brakes yet my Harley Davidson crashed  directly into the side of the truck, slid sideways and I bounced off the  side of the truck. According to the police officer on the scene, I am  lucky to be alive. I have to agree, as did the Pastor of my church and  so many friends and family members who have contacted me. Although the  ambulance took me away from the scene of the accident, I later walked  out of the Emergency Room and went home late that evening. Needless to  say, I am still banged up and just unable to make the trip due to  complications and the inability to sit for any extended period of time. I  am resuming my teaching duties with limited mobility but I refuse to  let this accident stop my desire and commitment to my way of life;  martial arts.

I take my hat off to everyone who is in attendance and  honestly wish I could join the group in this historical time of  brotherhood! Please forgive my absence and make the most of the event;  every teacher there has something to offer and will surely guide you  closer to the truth of Modern Arnis, The art within your art!

 Respectfully,
 Kelly S. Worden


----------



## MJS (Jul 13, 2011)

Well, first and foremost, my thoughts and prayers go out to Datu Worden.  Second, I'm sure, that despite the unfortunate incident to Datu Worden, as well as the, how shall I say it, others who've chosen not to be there for 'other' reasons, that without a doubt, Datu Tim as well as all of the other instructors, will be putting on a class act camp!  

Unfortunately, due to work, I will not be able to attend, but I do look forward to hearing about it via reviews, which will no doubt, be posted, as well as some pics hopefully.


----------

